

The Power of Startup Simplicity - nordic_nomad
http://www.voodooanthology.com/2012/06/power-of-startup-simplicity.html

======
6ren
"Would people still buy your product even if it was rubbish?" If so, it means
you are providing (something of) a solution to an important and unsolved
problem.

(Most) people don't buy technology or products, they buy solutions to their
problems.

